# Sore wrists on ghrp2



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

does anyone else get this using these peptides?? or is it just a side effect of plenty of gh in your system??


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

carpal tunnel syndrome is a potential side of high GH levels


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just CTS mate

everyone gets it differently

Mate gets in shoulders, other mate in jaw, I just get in hands

Some people get sore all over


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah right, all my joints feel a bit stiff , just the wrists the sorest... but fat is coming off with high cals so i'm putting up with it lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I like the feeling TBH as indicator body is awash with good GH


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes thats what i thought!! growing pains like when you were a teenager


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

yup, im getting sore wrists just now, was saying that to my training partner tonight while doing chest. i then realised that its probably the ghrp side. hope it goes away soon?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Geo said:


> yup, im getting sore wrists just now, was saying that to my training partner tonight while doing chest. i then realised that its probably the ghrp side. hope* it goes away soon*?


Nope


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what happens to your joints to make them go sore??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Nope


Balls.


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

yeahive been getting it too nothing to worry about tho


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

holy crap the pain in my wrist is getting unbearable, just constant pain, can hardly lift anything with that hand now, time to cut back the dose to see if it lessens at all :-(


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Same here Kezz - messed around with GHRP at start of year, got sore wrist. Stopped, it went away.

Started back up few weeks ago, and hey presto, sore wrist again. I only really get in in my left, but I use to get bad CTS there years ago from guitar playing so I guess that is why.

It is actually destabilising me in dumbell pressing movements!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i couldnt even put my seatbelt on before it hurt that much.... will take it EOD and see if that makes any difference


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i couldnt even put my seatbelt on before it hurt that much.... will take it EOD and see if that makes any difference


Mine isn't that bad - will be good to see how you get on tho mate, keep us posted :thumbup1:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah keep us posted dude, Would EOD still be as effective as EDX2/3 jabs at the mo, im just doing 2x jabs as i cant be fooked with a lunch time one.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i only do twice a day anyway and see great results.... have found some stretches to do for the tendons etc so am giving them a go now , hopefully it will ease the pressure from the nerve a bit..

i was intending to stay on for quite a while but i may just have to do it in cycles now


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Interesting reading Kezz... hope to start ghrp6/cjc next week... will follow your results...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

either switch to eod or taper dose down and then slowly back up to find point of benefits vs sides


----------



## Tel (Jul 8, 2009)

Kezz said:


> i only do twice a day anyway and see great results.... have found some stretches to do for the tendons etc so am giving them a go now , hopefully it will ease the pressure from the nerve a bit..
> 
> i was intending to stay on for quite a while but i may just have to do it in cycles now


Stretches will do nothing,very roughly speaking,its a tendon that runs across your wrist and it has a hole in it,hence carpel tunnel,the nerves that feed some of your fingers and thumb pass through it,the pain is caused by the tendon swelling and putting pressure on the nerve,i had mine removed because of constant drilling.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

today the pressure has gone a bit but the back of my hand is swollen up a bit and slightly red... the constant nagging pain has gone but inside is still very tender, i will see what tomorrow brings, not taken peptides today


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd give it a couple of days and start at a lower dose and taper up, the sides seem

less apparent when increasing slowly IME


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

sore or numb ? like pins n needles lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i got pins and needles occasionaly,, and the whole area was red and swollen, lessened slightly again today but back of my hand still inflamed slightly and slightly numb, also the area between my forefinger and thumb is sore close to wrist


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i got pins and needles occasionaly,, and the whole area was red and swollen, lessened slightly again today but back of my hand still inflamed slightly and slightly numb, also the area between my forefinger and thumb is sore close to wrist


what you taking if you don't mind saying


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ghrp2 mate, well was until the other day!! will start it back up on monday... it may be unconnected though... was also using test and eq blend but cant see that affecting it


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ghrp2 mate, well was until the other day!! will start it back up on monday... it may be unconnected though... was also using test and eq blend but cant see that affecting it


is def the pep my mate uses GH and others always complain about numb hands and pins and needles but it keeps very full .. even when his off cycle ..


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah, i am taking a week off it then starting back on a low dose just once per day and see how it goes from there


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i took 5 days off and wrists went ok, i am back up to normal dose and everything is fine so far... i am glad i dont have to come off it as i am losing fat without even dieting


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

ive bin getting bad cts off em specially at night so last couple nights ive gone to bed with one of them wrist splints on you get from hosp and it has worked a treat tbh...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol the things we put ourselves through!!


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Im not joking mate it was that bad i couldnt sleep for ages as kept going completely numb in 3 fingers and they felt hot and cold kinda hard to explain but with the splint on its great helps take the pressure off so im lead to believe..one good thing shows my peps are good lol.....


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

Try The McDavid Carpal Tunnel Wrist Supports.

I often sleep in them, saves me bending the wrists while I sleep.

They work very well for me.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have added cjc in with this... my hand joints and wrists feel tight and slightly sore.. nothing like before though so will carry on and see what happens


----------

